# The Food Delivery Picture Thread



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

From time to time we all come across things that are odd, weird, Funny, or just plain interesting as we are out doing Food Delivery.

We all have phones so we all have cameras. This is the thread to post PICTURES of some of the things we come across.

NO WRITTEN description stories about something you’ve seen or come across. Only PICTURES or it didn’t happen.

I never think to take a picture but tonight I finally did! While going to a pickup at a restaurant, as I’m walking to the door there it is….a pair of black satin women’s panties right there in the parking lot! I decided I was going to record the moment. This restaurant also does a big bar crowd. By the time I got back outside a car pulled in to a parking space almost covering it. I got the picture but it didn’t fall out of that car!










I’m guessing someone had a little too much to drink and the Tequila made her panties fall off as she was getting in a car!!! Someone had a fun ride home!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

If I tested them for human DNA, would you be embarrassed?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> From time to time we all come across things that are odd, weird, Funny, or just plain interesting as we are out doing Food Delivery.
> 
> We all have phones so we all have cameras. This is the thread to post PICTURES of some of the things we come across.
> 
> ...


I'm interested. How much?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I'm interested. How much?


My God man you don't buy used panties from Uber drivers.... That's what snifffr.com is for!

Smh.... amateurs


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> From time to time we all come across things that are odd, weird, Funny, or just plain interesting as we are out doing Food Delivery.
> 
> We all have phones so we all have cameras. This is the thread to post PICTURES of some of the things we come across.
> 
> ...


And you of course, being the airport beagle that you are, sniffed it right out!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@mch I think it's evidence DickDasher was there on a Doordash order!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> My God man you don't buy used panties from Uber drivers.... That's what snifffr.com is for!
> 
> Smh.... amateurs


Snifffr.com...😀...Now this is what online ahopping is all about! You wouldn't happen to have their ticker symbol, too?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Snifffr.com...😀...Now this is what online ahopping is all about! You wouldn't happen to have their ticker symbol, too?


Come on man have a little more respect for me than that. Do you think that I would go to that website to get dirty underwear?












Try this


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Finish line the morning of the Boston Marathion One of the last cars to drive thrust b4 closure


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Boston, not NYC


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Come on man have a little more respect for me than that. Do you think that I would go to that website to get dirty underwear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes I do. All I ask, is please leave some for me. Thank you!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Made a delivery to Pennhurst Asylum. This time of year they run a haunted house. Place is creepy as **** during the day.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Delivery to MetLife Stadium!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hand it to me: i'll be the guy wearing a blue shirt


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Not exactly a picture…

Doordash/Uber.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Looks like someone scored!


----------

